# Restoration decal help



## NormanFarm (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a farmall H I am restoring to all original. The decals that I have found to buy all have the decals but they are attached to a clear plastic sticker. I was wondering if anyone knew of a place I could find some good decals?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

If you feel that decals on plastic film are not suitable, then the only other way is to have them put on by a professional sign writer (Expensive) ?????


----------

